# Over 18 only?



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I see you closed the thread started by the 16 year old wanting info re living in Mexico. That's too bad- hopefully he got enough info to help him on his way.

Maybe the moderators should consider lowering the age limit for the general forum- I don't see any reason why a 16 year old should be barred. You could restrict it to 18 for La Chattarria, where things can get controversial or snarky.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree. I thought that was one of the best threads I have read on this forum. The advice was good and on point and seemed to be helping the young man.


----------

